# Battery Desulphator



## Deleted member 207 (Oct 20, 2008)

After buying the Waeco aircon, I found that my leisure batteries were just a tad tired. 

I was about to lash out on some new batteries when a very honest salesperson asked me if she could test my batteries thoroughly before I parted with my moolah.

Turns out that the batteries were sulphated (build up of sulphur on the plates) and that a neat little electronic desulphator could fix the batteries - $100 v about $400 for new batteries.

Well a week later and I'd have to say that it appears that the batteries are returning to a better condition. The sales blurb says to expect a quick improvement in about 5 days and then a slower improvement over the next 8 weeks. So we shall see what happens.

At present I'd say give the desulphators a go even if your batteries are not on the way out.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 20, 2008)

dont know about the electronic gadget but i know you can buy some small tablets you drop in the cells to revamp the battery. they are ok for so long but in the end the plates inside corrode and warp only thing to do is buy a new battery. a decent battery will last about 5 to 8 years if looked after


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Oct 20, 2008)

Roger - a link to your "desulphater" gizmo would be appreciated


----------



## Telstar (Oct 20, 2008)

i have been thinking about one of these myself.  just trying to decide what to buy but more importantly need some decent advice otherwise I will feel as though i am throwing my money away again!
One of the motorhome mags did an article the other month which reinforced the view that leisure batteries need 14v plus through them to full recharge.  The chargers in the van don't manage this.  so I assume that I may have to disconnect/remove the battery to achieve this charge.

Jon


----------



## flashingblade (Oct 20, 2008)

*pills*

you can buy the tablets from halfords and if you have large pockets, you could buy a sterling charging unit. it makes your altenator think your batteries are low. normal charging systems only keep your batteries at about 70%. all very technical and very expensive. think the tablets should be your first step. i too am interested in your electronic box of tricks and hope you keep us posted of the results.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Oct 20, 2008)

http://www.megapulse.net/ and then choose the country option. I think there are plenty of desulphators on the market so shop around. 

They also flog the electronic anti rust systems which I can vouch for (not their model but in general). An acquaintance who has a Hilux and drives down the beach nearly everyday for net fishing had an electronic rust protector fitted a few years ago and his Toyo is still without serious rust. His previous vehicles usually got badly rusted within a year - nets dragged into the vehicle still dripping salt water, sand kicking up and cleaning the underside to bare metal - not an easy life for a beach vehicle.

I've never really understood the anti rust systems - seemed a bit like black magic, I understand the physics/electronics but they still seem like snake oil - but they work.


----------



## Belgian (Oct 20, 2008)

An old engineer told me this:
"When you piss in the battery; you really got a boost "(I hope the man ment the battery, at least he is still alive ) 
Never tried it out, but it could come in handy in the middle of the Sahara


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 20, 2008)

Belgian said:


> An old engineer told me this:
> "When you piss in the battery; you really got a boost "(I hope the man ment the battery, at least he is still alive )
> Never tried it out, but it could come in handy in the middle of the Sahara



bet you get a boost especialy if the battery acid splashes on said implement delivering warm liquid   works if you pour warm water on the battery in winter as the cold temps bring down the efficiency of a battery thats why first freezing night will show if  you have a weak battery


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Oct 21, 2008)

Belgian said:


> An old engineer told me this:
> "When you piss in the battery; you really got a boost "(I hope the man ment the battery, at least he is still alive )
> Never tried it out, but it could come in handy in the middle of the Sahara



He's probably still alive because he could nt have children - that adds about 30 years to your life expectancy!!


----------



## camping_gaz (Oct 21, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> Roger - a link to your "desulphater" gizmo would be appreciated



try this get them on ebay http://www.ringautomotive.co.uk/cats3.asp?cat1=7&cat2=31 there is a video to explain


----------



## Telstar (Oct 21, 2008)

*watch out*

camping gaz, watch out somebody wants to exchange you in Portugal........


Jon


----------



## camping_gaz (Oct 21, 2008)

wish they would do it quick its getting cold here


----------



## Telstar (Nov 8, 2008)

*Battery Charger*

Hi

This Thursday I popped into the local Lidl and they have battery chargers on offer this week.  Something called Tronic T4X £12.99

I thought that I would give it ago as from the box I thought that it might be a good buy!

It turns out that it charges to 14.7v which as I understand it is the required voltage for FULL charge.  The onboard charger in motorhomes doesn't take it this high.  It also says something about pulse charging for regenerating/charging empty batteries, working this way between 7.5 to 10.5v.

Only time will tell is it is what I wanted, but at £13 I appear to have got a bargin.  Its currently charging a leisure battery that I had discarded because it doesn't hold its charge.  If it works, I'll have saved buying another battery.

Jon


----------

